# Best place for Stands



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

I am wondering where is the best place to buy a new aquarium stand from? I have a 55 gallon tank that I bought 5 years ago. The stand I have now came from petland but my aquarium hangs over about 1/8" on both ends of the stand. I realized this 5 years ago after I bought it and called petland immediately and was told that the stand I got was the stand they sell for a 55 gallon tank and its all they had. The stand has worked fine for the last 5 years unfortunately its a cheap stand though and the hinges have always pulled out of the wood and require constant tightening and the aquarium hanging over has bothered me since day one. I am also requiring a stand with more room as I added a co2 system to my tank a few months ago and today I bought two new Eheim 2073 filters to replace my Fluval 305 and I am going to have trouble fitting two canister filters with my co2 tank. I am getting ready too move in two weeks and figure now is the time to change my stand but I have no idea where to start looking for a good quality stand. Thanks


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm'd.........


----------

